# Zeitgesteuerte Eregnisse



## RoNa (14. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

ich brauche in meiner Anwendung einen Mechanismus, der periodisch Aktionen ausführt. In EJB gibt es sowas mit TimerService Using the Timer Service . Gibt es im WebContainer etwas vergleichbares?

Ich könnte ja java.util.Timer Timer (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2) nutzen. Aber man soll keine eigene Threads starten.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? 

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## FArt (14. Aug 2009)

Kommt darauf an, was dir der Webcontainer bzw. Webserver bietet.

Was ich nicht raten würde, ist ein Servlet, welches genau einmal beim Deployment initialisiert wird und dann einfach java.util.Timer verwendet... ich bin mir sicher, der Tipp kommt noch ... ;-)


----------



## Atze (14. Aug 2009)

[OT]hab momentan nix dazu beizutragen, außer: "Zeitgesteuerte Eregnisse" .... geil, kann man jetzt über einen scheduler festlegen, wann man erregt ist?  [/OT] sorry, musste sein


----------



## RoNa (14. Aug 2009)

Mir wurde gerade Quartz Quartz - Quartz Overview empfohlen. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit im Webcontainer?

Robert


----------



## FArt (14. Aug 2009)

robertnac hat gesagt.:


> Mir wurde gerade Quartz Quartz - Quartz Overview empfohlen. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit im Webcontainer?
> 
> Robert



So etwas in der Art würde ich vorschlagen. JBoss verwendet so einen Service (könnte sogar sein, dass es genau diese Implementierung ist). Dort wird der Service als Resourceadapter hinzugefügt. So ein Verfahren würde ich auch vorschlagen. Wie genau, das hängt aber vom Webserver selber ab. Aber sonst ist das auch nur eine API, wie die von SUN, nur schöner.


----------

